# Psychedelic Fizzstick



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I yam making myself a psych mixtape.

Need a good title.


Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

What is a mixtape?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Tulse said:


> What is a mixtape?


Think - do it yourself version of "Now That's What I Call Music!"...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Tulse said:


> What is a mixtape?


God I thought _I _was out of touch.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

NOTHING is out-dated.
(Exception being disco & platform shoen.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Correction......a certain member's interminable posts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Just looked it up. We never called them that. 

Anyway, I don't agree with them, especially for prog and even more so for analogue recordings.

Why do you need to name it?

How can we name it for you if we don't know what's on it?

Anyway, I suggest that you call it 'Derek'.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Red-hot Nuggets of Asteroid Hairy-Bridge Flying Space Monkeys From Outermost Space (of Your Mind)"??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

No.

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes?

.................


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Why not for analogue recordings?

(Tapes render the best bass and I gots a superb tape deck - the ugly first-run Advent with fastest carriage and first use of dolby.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Pink Floyd???????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Why not for analogue recordings?


Because every album had a unique sound depending where each one was recorded, so they were a whole work in themselves. The tracks were like movements.

To split and mix them is counterproductive.

You should be banished to prog purgatory.

Dave?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Prog tracks were often like movements.
We are talking psych here. Short tracks, often recorded shittay from the start anyways.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> "Red-hot Nuggets of Asteroid Hairy-Bridge Flying Space Monkeys From Outermost Space (of Your Mind)"??????


Excellent title. Don't change it.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the outpouring of propositions but I decided on this, since in the end I mixed some spy music and Library into the psych choices:

V.A. "Double 'o' , Psychedelic Fizz Powder"


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't understand any of that.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Double"0" " = double knot spy For my tape I took 3 tracks from Hugo Montenegro's wonderful "Come Spy With Me" lp.


Library = production music. You never heard of library lps??


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> "Double"0" " = double knot spy For my tape I took 3 tracks from Hugo Montenegro's wonderful "Come Spy With Me" lp.
> 
> Library = production music. You never heard of library lps??


I hope its not just me, but your explanation didn't help. Still confused.

The only library LPs I know of are those that were available at Public Libraries before CDs came out. I don't think you meant that.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh dearie me.

You are missing out on much.

Proggers like Richard Harvey (Gryphon), Soft Machine guys, Monkman (Curved Air)... made solo releases on lps never meant to be sold in stores.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh. What was the point of that?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I've heard of "Library music".

I thought it was something that musicians did when they were on their uppers.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes.
Extra income.

Library records are hit-and-miss, but there are jewels to be found.

.....
Tulse: there is a definite point to it. I don't want to go into all that: basically its music made to evoke suspense,action...whatever which is lent to radio/tv/film productions as background.


(Library rarely has vocals and, if so, then its vocalizing.)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Yes.
> Extra income.
> 
> Library records are hit-and-miss, but there are jewels to be found.
> ...


How do we ordinary mortals get access to library music? Do we have to pretend we are production companies?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That would be telling!

Hard to come by, Jimmeh. I only have a handful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

I get it, just like library pictures that the newspapers use when they CBA to send out a photographer.

Maybe the musicians get good royalties from that. I would've thought that the music would be 2nd rate, so its interesting that you say there is some good stuff too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Another question, do the musicians get credited for this music when it appears on the films / TV shows?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> That would be telling!
> 
> Hard to come by, Jimmeh. I only have a handful.


So most of us are unlikely to hear these "jewels".


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are some songs I would include on a psychedelic mix tape or cd:

Traffic: Hole In My Shoe, House For Everyone (both are Dave Mason songs)
Hendrix: Purple Haze, Are You Experienced? Spanish Castle Magic
Beatles: Rain, Tomorrow Never Knows, Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds, She Said
Grateful Dead: St. Stephen, Dark Star
Quicksilver Messenger Service: Something off the 1st album
Jefferson Airplane: The Ballad of You, Me, & Pooneil

Nuggets: just record the discs, and forget about the compiling!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That is a COMMON misconception.
Nuggets series may say "psych" but its not. Lotta "garage" there.


In my (not-in-the-least) humble opinion, you would be much better served with the Rubble 20 cd collection. These are much more obscure tracks, most only released on 45. British and, again, not real psych but rather freakbeat, Mod, and popsike - specifically a lot of "Toytown".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Another question, do the musicians get credited for this music when it appears on the films / TV shows?


I remember Richard Harvey getting credited for the theme to the excellent (90s??) TV series Inspector Dahlglesh "Shroud For A Nightingale". Some "Sesame Street" music was lifted off his "Nifty Digits" library disc on KPM.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> So most of us are unlikely to hear these "jewels".


----------

